# Downton Abbey-Which hunt?



## Steeleydan (11 October 2010)

In the series Downton Abbey last night they were hunting just wondered if anyone knew which pack it was, that they used in filming.


----------



## R2R (11 October 2010)

It was the Chid and Lec


----------



## combat_claire (11 October 2010)

I think you will find it was the Vine & Craven filming at Highclere Castle...


----------



## EAST KENT (11 October 2010)

Well then they should have told that daft lady side saddle person to put a bloody thong and lash on her hunting whip and hold it the right way too..thong end up please.Suppose we should be grateful it was`nt filmed in high summer! And WHY film the field and hounds all mingled but apparently in full cry..UUURRRGGGHH it drives me nuts.


----------



## Simsar (11 October 2010)

LOL they had major continuity (sp) issues didn't they.


----------



## Steeleydan (11 October 2010)

I was just curious, the person who seemed to be the Huntsman had a black collar on his coat with what looked like a gold running fox on each collar, I just got a quick glimpse


----------



## rosie fronfelen (11 October 2010)

EAST KENT said:



			Well then they should have told that daft lady side saddle person to put a bloody thong and lash on her hunting whip and hold it the right way too..thong end up please.Suppose we should be grateful it was`nt filmed in high summer! And WHY film the field and hounds all mingled but apparently in full cry..UUURRRGGGHH it drives me nuts.

Click to expand...

as much as i like the series, the hunting sequence was pathetic, you could tell they werent riding horses in the close-ups, very amateurish!!As you say, a right mish mash of hounds horses and "riders".


----------



## Mrs B (11 October 2010)

There was a witch hunt on Downton Abbey? 

(Sorry. Couldn't resist and am in silly mood)

I do love Maggie Smith in full flow. As Jilly Cooper once said: "Mouth like a puckered up dog's bum"...


----------



## rosie fronfelen (11 October 2010)

Maggie"what is a holiday" Smith is a star- she makes the programme.


----------



## MissySmythe (11 October 2010)

rosiefronfelen said:



			Maggie"what is a holiday" Smith is a star- she makes the programme.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely fabulous! Loved the first episode when the Crawleys arrived: " Let's start with Lady Grantham and Mrs Crawley, shall we?" Priceless! Reminded me of someone I know LOL


----------



## combat_claire (12 October 2010)

Steeleydan said:



			I was just curious, the person who seemed to be the Huntsman had a black collar on his coat with what looked like a gold running fox on each collar, I just got a quick glimpse
		
Click to expand...

The Vine have a black collar with a vine leaf embossed on it. 

Did anyone spot which hunt's tail coat was being worn by Mr Napier?


----------



## Christmas Crumpet (12 October 2010)

Def not Chid & Lec!! For a start, they wear blue coats and it was def. not Sage hunting hounds.


----------



## Helen000 (12 October 2010)

The side saddle lady was Chid and Lec - Caroline Wilkins
http://www.clandchunt.co.uk/


----------



## Christmas Crumpet (12 October 2010)

Ah - but that's only Chid & Lec person and one horse. That's not which hunt it is on film!!


----------



## EAST KENT (12 October 2010)

Whatever!The bloomers made should have not been allowed to happen .


----------



## Steeleydan (12 October 2010)

I know when ever hunting scenes are on TV the never make it look real or authentic, they once had hunting on A Touch of Frost and Midsummer Murders and it looked naf. I would look to be employed by a film crew to go in as an advisor and tell them how it should all look.


----------



## Magicmillbrook (12 October 2010)

I was trying not to be too critical.  I supposed it is quite hard if the directors are not in the know.  My thoughts that the horses were not typical or hunters of that era, also would ther have been a coloured, I thought that the craze for colours was a recent thing and they were frowned on in 'those days'.


----------



## Faithkat (12 October 2010)

MissySmythe said:



			Absolutely fabulous! Loved the first episode when the Crawleys arrived: " Let's start with Lady Grantham and Mrs Crawley, shall we?" Priceless! Reminded me of someone I know LOL
		
Click to expand...

I liked the comment of "what is a weekend?" too.  As saide before, Maggie Smith makes that programme, she is a real star.


----------



## fatpiggy (12 October 2010)

Well if you want to moan about the most minute details of the scenes (and don't forget, what you see on screen in a STORY not a documentary !!!) why not start with the fact that the forward seat was unknown in Edwardian times?


----------



## Christmas Crumpet (12 October 2010)

We noticed the coloured horse too and said no way would they have had one of them!! They only pulled carts in those days.

Still - we all got excited when the hunting scene started!!


----------



## madeleine1 (12 October 2010)

Kate Sturgess said:



			There was a witch hunt on Downton Abbey? 

(Sorry. Couldn't resist and am in silly mood)

I do love Maggie Smith in full flow. As Jilly Cooper once said: "Mouth like a puckered up dog's bum"...
		
Click to expand...


i thoughts that to when i read the title (witch hunt)


----------



## Doncella (12 October 2010)

Magicmillbrook said:



			I was trying not to be too critical.  I supposed it is quite hard if the directors are not in the know.  My thoughts that the horses were not typical or hunters of that era, also would ther have been a coloured, I thought that the craze for colours was a recent thing and they were frowned on in 'those days'.
		
Click to expand...

That figures yet, I did have a photo in  a book of about 1910 of a leopard spotted pony described as "grand type and a great lepper".
However in the 1970's out with the Bramham I was on a skewbald and was told to "take the cow to the rear of the field"


----------



## Doncella (12 October 2010)

fatpiggy said:



			Well if you want to moan about the most minute details of the scenes (and don't forget, what you see on screen in a STORY not a documentary !!!) why not start with the fact that the forward seat was unknown in Edwardian times?
		
Click to expand...

Know what you mean.
Wait 'til Warhorse hits the screens I've seen some of the scenes and all I can say is "Wrong bridle".


----------



## rosie fronfelen (12 October 2010)

Doncella said:



			Know what you mean.
Wait 'til Warhorse hits the screens I've seen some of the scenes and all I can say is "Wrong bridle".
		
Click to expand...

oh come on, its not a real horse and is brilliant- doesnt matter about the bridle, its a wonderful invention!


----------



## hunteress (12 October 2010)

it was the vine and craven and they have a little vine leaf on there collars.


----------



## Daddy_Long_Legs (13 October 2010)

I heard it was the Avon Vale but I suppose it would make more sense for it to be the Vine and Craven, sure isn't Highclere in their country?


----------



## Rowreach (13 October 2010)

EAST KENT said:



			Well then they should have told that daft lady side saddle person to put a bloody thong and lash on her hunting whip and hold it the right way too..thong end up please.Suppose we should be grateful it was`nt filmed in high summer! And WHY film the field and hounds all mingled but apparently in full cry..UUURRRGGGHH it drives me nuts.

Click to expand...


It was probably a side saddle whip with a bone handle


----------



## LouBerry (14 October 2010)

rosiefronfelen said:



			oh come on, its not a real horse and is brilliant- doesnt matter about the bridle, its a wonderful invention!
		
Click to expand...

I thought the poster meant the film War Horse which has just finished being filmed and which stars real horses and real people?


----------



## EAST KENT (14 October 2010)

Rowreach said:



			It was probably a side saddle whip with a bone handle 

Click to expand...

Not unless they have a leather loop on one end for the thong and lash? Do sidesaddle whips have bone "gate hooks" on the top end?? In one shot the lady did have a thong attached ..but still holding it the wrong way anyway,shortly before ,no lash!! Pathetic.


----------



## rosie fronfelen (14 October 2010)

Midlander said:



			I thought the poster meant the film War Horse which has just finished being filmed and which stars real horses and real people?
		
Click to expand...

i was referring to the theatre production of War Horse, the Steven Spilberg film is not on release until next year.


----------



## LouBerry (14 October 2010)

rosiefronfelen said:



			i was referring to the theatre production of War Horse, the Steven Spilberg film is not on release until next year.
		
Click to expand...

Yes sorry, getting confused. The other poster was referring to the film I meant.


----------



## rosie fronfelen (14 October 2010)

Midlander said:



			Yes sorry, getting confused. The other poster was referring to the film I meant.
		
Click to expand...

no probs, confusion is a common thing on these forums!


----------



## goldilocks23 (18 October 2010)

EAST KENT said:



			Well then they should have told that daft lady side saddle person to put a bloody thong and lash on her hunting whip and hold it the right way too..thong end up please.Suppose we should be grateful it was`nt filmed in high summer! And WHY film the field and hounds all mingled but apparently in full cry..UUURRRGGGHH it drives me nuts.[/QUOTE

I am amazed that finally a tv programme has made the effort to show not only a hunting scene but a lady hunting, on PRIMETIME t.v and people are moaning about minor details! I hunt side saddle, I do it because I love it so I was over the moon to finally see something relevant to it on t.v. Would you have preferred they didn't show it at all at cut the hunting scenes entirely?? Lets not forget these programmes are filmed for public entertainment, they are not historical documentarys. 
Please could we all be a little more supportive of equines on t.v regardless of the reasons, then maybe we would see more. 

Click to expand...


----------



## Simsar (19 October 2010)

Yes but showing it incorrectly gives the none hunting people the wrong impression/idea not just the dress/accessories I mean the snobbery/class issue, hope that makes sense.  If they don't portray it in the correct manner how will we ever get the support from the none hunting, that's why alot of people do not understand what and why we hunt.


----------



## EAST KENT (19 October 2010)

It is supposed to be a period piece..as such accuracy is important,in some areas they try,but not in this one,and it irritates.


----------



## Simsar (20 October 2010)

Agree^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## huntingmad23 (9 December 2010)

combat_claire said:



			The Vine have a black collar with a vine leaf embossed on it. 

Did anyone spot which hunt's tail coat was being worn by Mr Napier?
		
Click to expand...

It was the vine and craven hunt huntsman David Trotman scarlet coat with gold vine leafs on black collar


----------

